# Spouse visa accommodation - invitation from parents



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

This is the letter my parents have provided us as an official invitation to stay in their home. Will this be acceptable? If anyone has any advice on what to remove or add, that would be great.

I will be moving back to the Uk with my wife, step-son and daughter.




Dear ..... and .....,

Mum and I are absolutely delighted that you have decided to return to the UK this year with ... and the children, .... and ...... We are therefore writing this letter to you both as a formal invitation to come and live with us at our home until you are able to find your own accommodation.

We have attached to the letter some documents and photographs to assist your formal application to return to the UK. As you will know, we have two vacant bedrooms for your use and for the children as well. In addition, the downstairs bathroom can be used for your sole use. You can also use the downstairs back conservatory as a lounge for your use and also a playroom for the children.


Photographs are attached highlighting the two bedrooms for your use, the bathroom, the back conservatory as well as picture of the front of our house as well as the rear of the house. We have more than enough accommodation to enable you and your family to settle back home.


We have attached to this letter our Council Tax Bill for 2013/2014 as well as our mortgage statement from Santander outlining that we only one more year outstanding on the mortgage.

As you know, Mum and I will give you every assistance that you require to return to the UK and any assistance that you need to settle back home.

With lots of love,
Mum and Dad
.... and .....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should be written in the third party, addressed to the ECO, so for example:

Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

This is to confirm that I and my wife, Joe and Mary Bloggs, are offering our son, Kumamon, and his wife, Hanako, and their two children aged 5 and 3, to share our accommodation at 21 Acacia Avenue, New Town, MY5 2AG. 

Yours sincerely

You need full details of the accommodation, the number of bedrooms, occupancy level, with evidence of their ownership (mortgage statement or land registry certificate), and occupation (e.g. council tax or utility bills) and preferably property inspection report.


----------



## Kumamon (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok, so formalise and remove emotive language. Many thanks.


----------



## sarahb083 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Scanned Copy?*

Do you know if the actual letter needs to be posted to me, or can they write the letter, print and sign it, and then scan it to me?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should be original with a handwritten signature not scanned.


----------

